# Going to New Orleans for Vacation



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

Any restaurant suggestions or food combinations while i'm in New Orleans. I've been there before and I they pretty much have beans and rice, gumbo, jambalaya, bo boys, fried food,bread, bread, bread, lots of gluten, lots of fodmap traps, and nothing healthy. Help!


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Rice and Gumbo is what I would do.


----------

